# disque dur interne invisible



## boqueho (18 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Voila après un kernel panique, je rédémarre mon powerbook, mais icône clignotant avec le point d'interrogation.

je démarre via mon disque externe sur lequel est installé OSX pas de problème à part que je ne vois plus mon disque dur interne, idem lorsque je lance le disque d'installation tiger et fait utilitaire de disque. Rien pas de disque dur, il rame tourne dans le vide, et puis affiche mon lecteur de dvd et disque externe firewire.

Dans le programme d'installation, il me propose pas le DD interne.

Je suis assez inquiet, le DD est il cramé, je l'ai changé il y a 10 mois.

Peut etre existe t'il une commande sous terminal pour le faire "réaparaitre" ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Marvin_R (19 Septembre 2006)

C'est très mauvais signe.
Est-ce que tu entends un bruit ? Est-ce qu'il se met en route ? Et fait-il un bruit suspect ?

S'il se met en route, alors une bonne façon de voir s'il est pas définitivement mort serait de le mettre dans un boitier externe et voir s'il est détecté.


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2006)

C'est effectivement tr&#232;s mauvais signe 
J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; remonter un disque ayant ce pb en red&#233;marrant sur un disque externe, achetant DiskWarrior sur leur site internet, et lancer les r&#233;parations sur le disque. Ce logiciel est indispensable &#224; mon avis. Ils vous envoient un CD par la suite apr&#232;s l'achat en ligne.
C'est remont&#233;, j'ai pu sauver mes donn&#233;es. J'ai mis le disque dans un boitier externe, et je m'en sers comme disque pour &#233;changer des fichiers, mais plus du tout comme disque de travail. Mais il recommence &#224; faire un bruit bizarre quand il arrive &#224; saturation (mois de 10 Go restant sur 60) et je passe DiskWarrior en tout cas 2 fois par mois dessus.

S'il est sous garantie, faut faire jouer la garantie.


----------



## boqueho (19 Septembre 2006)

en effet, je crois qu'il ne fait aucun bruit, ile ne semble pas tourner. est ce que diskwarrior pourra faire qqchose avec ca ? Mon souci immédiat est de récupérer des données sur ce disque que je n'avais pas transférer sur mon DD externe (mail, photos,...) et après je ferai jouer la garantie.

Mais je ne veux pas qu'on me facture une sauvegarde de données depuis le DD HS à 150 euros voir 200 euros.


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2006)

DW, comme toutes ces applications, ce n'est jamais garanti mais il me semble que c'est ce que les réparateurs Apple ont utilisé les fois où je leur ai donné des dd endommagés et m'ont récupéré pas mal de datas.

Maintenant, je préfère payer une licence DW et faire le boulot moi-même. Si leur serveur sécurisé ne fonctionne pas au moment de la commande ici, tu peux passser commande par email là, il coute 91$90 port compris (11$95). Et à l'avenir ton disque dur est régulièrement entretenu si tu le passes de temps en temps dessus.

_NB: il te faut pouvoir démarrer sur un autre mac/disque dur externe pour créer un CD bootable de DW afin de redémarrer sur celui-ci. Tu ne reçois le CD par la Poste que dans les 20 jours._

A toi de voir. Moi j'ai fait mon choix il y a 18 mois  
Courage


----------



## Marvin_R (19 Septembre 2006)

boqueho a dit:


> en effet, je crois qu'il ne fait aucun bruit, ile ne semble pas tourner. est ce que diskwarrior pourra faire qqchose avec ca ? Mon souci immédiat est de récupérer des données sur ce disque que je n'avais pas transférer sur mon DD externe (mail, photos,...) et après je ferai jouer la garantie.



S'il ne fait vraiment aucun bruit, c'est peut-être le moteur qui est en panne, et là DW n'y pourra rien... Si le disque ne tourne pas, la seule solution est de passer par une boîte spécialisée.


teo, DW est sans doute utile, mais avec la baisse des prix des DD externes, une bonne sauvegarde bootable régulièrement mise à jour (effectuée avec SuperDuper par exemple) est une alternative plus intéressante, à mon avis.


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2006)

Pour le bruit, c'est vrai que c'est surprenant, mais je ne serai pas cat&#233;gorique. Mettre le DD au cong&#232;l 4-5 mn m'avait permis de le faire remonter plus rapidement (&#224; tester ?).

Pour DW, chacun son avis  : un bon utilitaire de disque vaut vraiment la peine, je garde mon id&#233;e, et mes 4 disques durs externes (je fais un backup de mon HD principal chaque 3-4 jours), plus un backup des 85 gb de ma Discoth&#232;que tous les deux jours, avec Personal backup. Une s&#233;curit&#233; n'emp&#234;che pas l'autre


----------



## Marvin_R (19 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pour le bruit, c'est vrai que c'est surprenant, mais je ne serai pas catégorique. Mettre le DD au congèl 4-5 mn m'avait permis de le faire remonter plus rapidement (à tester ?).



J'avais oublié le coup de congélo. Effectivement ça peut sauver (momentanément) un disque dur défaillant.



> Une sécurité n'empêche pas l'autre



Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## boqueho (19 Septembre 2006)

si je vous suis je mets mon powerbook au congel pour faire red&#233;marrer le DD    

ou alors je comprends rien ??


----------



## Marvin_R (20 Septembre 2006)

Non pas tout à fait. 
En fait, il faut que tu enlèves ton disque dur de ton PWB. Ensuite, tu l'enfermes dans un sac plastique et direction le congélateur. Il faut qu'il y reste un bon moment. Ensuite, il faut le remettre assez vite dans ton ordi (ou dans un boitier externe), et il se peut qu'il remarche. Du moins assez longtemps pour que tu puisses récupérer tes données.

Cette méthode marche, peut-être pas à tous les coups, mais elle a le mérite d'être gratuite.


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2006)

Sans Garantie Aucune  Pardon pour ne pas avoir d&#233;crit ce que Marvin_R a parfaitement compl&#233;t&#233; par la suite 

DW ne fait pas de miracle mais bon, chez moi il y a contribu&#233;


----------



## boqueho (20 Septembre 2006)

pas évident le démontage du DD interne , non ? soudure à défaire puis refaire ? + risque de griller d'autres composants.

A vrai dire je ne l'ai jamais ouvert. Mais la je suis partagé entre récupérer mes données ou faire jouer ma garantie sur le DD (changé il y a 8 mois). il faut que je regarde si la garantie est sur la MOE également.

Existe t'il un lien expliquant le démontage du DD ... peut etre macbidouille, je vais voir ?


----------



## rubren (20 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

voici la marche à suivre.


----------



## boqueho (20 Septembre 2006)

merci.

Ca n'a pas l'air tr&#232;s compliqu&#233; , le plus dur semble &#234;tre de d&#233;monter l'enveloppe du powerbook.

Donc, si j'y arrive je mets mon DD au congel 5 minutes ,

puis:

je le remonte ?
je lance utilitaire disque ? ou je d&#233;marre sur mon DD firewire est esp&#233;rant voir le DD interne apparaitre et r&#233;cup&#233;rer les donn&#233;es?

ou faut il faire autre chose ?

Merci


----------



## Marvin_R (20 Septembre 2006)

Lu sur commentcamarche.net :


> *Ultime recours ...*
> 
> Si votre disque dur est physiquement endommag&#233; (par exemple, il fait un "clouk" et le disque se fige, ou le disque se fige au d&#233;marage) et vous avez des donn&#233;es capitales &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer; dans ce cas l&#224;, il existe un *ultime* recours  :
> 
> ...


A priori tu as le temps de le remettre dans PowerBook. Une fois install&#233;, tu dois pouvoir y acc&#233;der normalement, mais sauvegarde rapidement !

Je corrige, il vaut peut-&#234;tre mieux booter sur ton DD externe. Et met bien ton DD dans un sac plastique, il ne faut pas que de l'eau rentre dedans, sinon ton DD sera vraiment mort.


----------



## boqueho (20 Septembre 2006)

tu veux dire le reconnecter sur le switch mais pas le mettre dans son emplacement d&#233;di&#233; dans le powerbook mais &#224; cot&#233; dans un sac plastique. le c&#226;ble est assez long ?

et le DD est vraiment mort apr&#232;s ? quelqu'un d'autre a fait l'exp&#233;rience ?

Merci


----------



## Marvin_R (20 Septembre 2006)

Sur le switch ??

Quand je disais qu'il valait mieux le mettre dans un boitier externe, c'était pour une question de temps, peut-être que le remontage du DD dans le PowerBook est trop long et le DD risque de se réchauffer rapidement. Mais à priori tu as quelques heures, donc ça devrait quand même aller, c'était une inquiètude inutile.

Tu dois mettre le DD dans un sac plastique hermétique avant de le mettre dans le congélateur. Il ne faut que pas de l'humidité rentre et qu'elle se condense à l'intérieur. Une fois sorti du congélo, tu peux te débarrasser du sac.


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2006)

Ce qui est clair c'est que tu en auras pour du temps &#224; le faire monter, et &#224; copier les donn&#233;es. Un disque abim&#233;, il bosse au Ko par Ko quasiment par moment et l&#224; faut pas interrompre


----------



## boqueho (25 Septembre 2006)

j'ai démonté le DD et l'ai mis au congel 5 min mais rien n'y a fait. toujours invisible.

Par contre je confirme le démontage d'un DD n'est pas compliqué.

Merci à tous.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2006)

Ah ouais mais heu 5 minutes &#231;a le refroidi juste un peu... le principe c'est la contraction thermique alors faut s'en donner les moyens


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2006)

Essaie plus longtemps ton gla&#231;age, et puis si &#231;a ne marche pas non plus, ben moi je dis aussi que bon, _hein, Disk Warrior ?_ mais bon, moi je dis &#231;a, je dis rien


----------



## Marvin_R (27 Septembre 2006)

_Disk _quoi ??


----------



## qsdfg (10 Décembre 2007)

boqueho a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila après un kernel panique, je rédémarre mon powerbook, mais icône clignotant avec le point d'interrogation.
> 
> ...



Mon problème y ressemble *http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=196936*

c'est sur un mac mini et je ne peux plus voir le disque interne. J'ai 2 disques externes sur lesquels je peux démarrer, *je peux même ôter le disque interne, et en le montant dans un boîtier externe redémarrer dessus, sans aucun disque interne.* C'est surprenant mais ça fonctionne parfaitement .  

OSX.4.11


----------



## Cath83 (10 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah ouais mais heu 5 minutes ça le refroidi juste un peu... le principe c'est la contraction thermique alors faut s'en donner les moyens



Euh ? alors je découvre... on met son DD au congel pour faire quoi???


----------



## Cath83 (10 Décembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Pour le bruit, c'est vrai que c'est surprenant, mais je ne serai pas catégorique. Mettre le DD au congèl 4-5 mn m'avait permis de le faire remonter plus rapidement (à tester ?).
> 
> Pour DW, chacun son avis  : un bon utilitaire de disque vaut vraiment la peine, je garde mon idée, et mes 4 disques durs externes (je fais un backup de mon HD principal chaque 3-4 jours), plus un backup des 85 gb de ma Discothèque tous les deux jours, avec Personal backup. Une sécurité n'empêche pas l'autre



Bonjour,

Je viens de perdre beaucoup de données suite à un crash de mon DD...  si j'ai bien compris, on peut à la condition d'avoir un DD externe de capacité au moins égale à l'interne sauvegarder le DD complet ? Avec quel logiciel ?
J'ai également entendu parler d'un autre logiciel qui repère, une fois la copie intégrale du DD, les changements seuls, ce qui éviterait de tout sauvegarder à chaque fois... tu connais ?


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2007)

Un disque dur, c'est comme une valise, si tu t'achètes deux valises et que tu y met dans chacune les mêmes habits, ta deuxième doit au moins avoir la même capacité que ta première, logique non ?
Pour sauvegarder tes informations, tu as un certain nombre de logiciels gratuits ou payants.
pour ma part j'utilise Personal BackUp dans la version que j'ai reçu gratuitement avec un disque externe il y quelques années. Très simple d'utilisation et sans faille. Tu choisis justement ce que tu veux faire, une copie identique (clonage), une mise à jour des documents récents etc. Il permet une copie démarrable de ton disque externe.
Carbon Copy Cloner fait un travail identique, mais l'interface simple en moins. Il est lui gratuit.

Pour la récupération des données, il ne faut pas rêver, on récupère rarement tout, surtout car on amasse tellement de données, qu'on ne s'aperçoit que plus tard du manque. Et en génral, les fichiers sont abimés ou corrompus mais tu sauves les meubles et suivant le cas, la majeure partie de tes docs. Mais rien est garanti.
J'utilise Disk Warrior (_DW dans mon message cité_) depuis quelques années et c'est un logiciel reconnu comme un standard dans l'entretien des disques et de la récupération des données. Il est payant et en anglais, mais simple lui aussi.

Fais une recherche sur les forums, tu trouveras des messages plus complets.

Honnêtement, je trouve que l'achat de disque de sauvegarde, au prix où ils sont maintenant est nettement plus pratique que des gravures de DVD qui s'abiment et sont illisibles après 2 ans. Je copie tout à double (original + 2 copies) sur disque externe et c'est plus simple, plus rapide et nettement plus sûr.
Mon graveur DVD m'a sérieusement déçu (il est en rade et prend la poussière), j'ai dépensé du temps et des DVD pour avoir une pile de galettes sur lesquelles je peux difficilement compter. Changeons de perspective.


----------



## Cath83 (12 Décembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Un disque dur, c'est comme une valise, si tu t'achètes deux valises et que tu y met dans chacune les mêmes habits, ta deuxième doit au moins avoir la même capacité que ta première, logique non ?
> Pour sauvegarder tes informations, tu as un certain nombre de logiciels gratuits ou payants.
> pour ma part j'utilise Personal BackUp dans la version que j'ai reçu gratuitement avec un disque externe il y quelques années. Très simple d'utilisation et sans faille. Tu choisis justement ce que tu veux faire, une copie identique (clonage), une mise à jour des documents récents etc. Il permet une copie démarrable de ton disque externe.
> Carbon Copy Cloner fait un travail identique, mais l'interface simple en moins. Il est lui gratuit.
> ...



J'ai trouvé CCC et téléchargé. J'avais entendu parler de tri back up. mais le Personal BackUp dont tu parles semble bien sympa car complet... je vais aller voir. Me reste à acheter un DD externe de plus grosse capacité que l'actuel. C'est dommage qu'il m'ait fallu un gros pépin pour réagir... 
Le bon point, ayant remplacé mon ex DD de 80 par un 160 plus une barrette d'1 G... il est nettement plus leste aujourd'hui, aussi leste que mon portemonnaie d'ailleurs 
En tout cas, merci pour tes infos !


----------



## qsdfg (12 Décembre 2007)

Cath83 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé CCC et téléchargé. J'avais entendu parler de tri back up. mais le Personal BackUp dont tu parles semble bien sympa car complet... je vais aller voir. Me reste à acheter un DD externe de plus grosse capacité que l'actuel. C'est dommage qu'il m'ait fallu un gros pépin pour réagir...
> Le bon point, ayant remplacé mon ex DD de 80 par un 160 plus une barrette d'1 G... il est nettement plus leste aujourd'hui, aussi leste que mon portemonnaie d'ailleurs
> En tout cas, merci pour tes infos !



Je ne connais pas ce logiciel, mais Dantz Retrospect (qui est souvent fournit avec les DD) à fuir, car les sauvegardes sont dans un format propriétaire difficilement exploitable.

Dernièrement j'ai fais un clone de mon disque avec l'utilitaire disque et surprise, beaucoup de problèmes. J'ai utilisé SuperDuper qui est gratuit, simple, et parfaitement sans soucis.
C'est juste pour de la sauvegarde incrémentale que c'est payant (CCC est gratuit pour ça, mais *SuperDuper* dont j'avais beaucoup entendu parler en bien, est bluffant).


----------



## Cath83 (12 Décembre 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Je ne connais pas ce logiciel, mais Dantz Retrospect (qui est souvent fournit avec les DD) à fuir, car les sauvegardes sont dans un format propriétaire difficilement exploitable.
> 
> Dernièrement j'ai fais un clone de mon disque avec l'utilitaire disque et surprise, beaucoup de problèmes. J'ai utilisé SuperDuper qui est gratuit, simple, et parfaitement sans soucis.
> C'est juste pour de la sauvegarde incrémentale que c'est payant (CCC est gratuit pour ça, mais *SuperDuper* dont j'avais beaucoup entendu parler en bien, est bluffant).




Je viens de trouver un super résumé de tous les clonages et sauvegardes possibles  : http://www.osxfacile.com/clone.html
Et en effet, super duper semble bien côté...


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2007)

Dantz est aussi très compliqué 

Suivant les disques durs achetés, renseignez vous sur le logiciel offert ou non avec  a quelques &#8364; près ça vaut la peine de prendre un autre modèle.

A noter que certains sont aussi fournis avec un logiciel PC qui permet de monter le disque sous Windows sans formater au format DOS (qui empêche l'utilisation de Disk Warrior d'ailleurs) si le disque choisi comporte l'avantageuse double connectique USB 2 et FireWire -le Firewire est rarement dispo sur un PC de base- ou plus simplement uniquement USB2. Je conseille les deux, si l'un crame, l'autre est toujours dispo et je trouve le FW nettement plus régulier et rapide que l'USB2.


----------

